# Mac OS X Server Forward Proxy(Web Caching)...setup a website for the proxy???



## akabbara (Jul 1, 2011)

My office is a Mac environment with a couple of windows pcs. To save on bandwidth i would like to setup a Mac OS X Snow leopard server with a web caching proxy, forward proxy. I read this link from apple


Server Admin 10.6 Help: Configuring Web Service Proxy Settings


i understand that to set this up i must enable it on my Mac Server and also on the clients(end user) web browser. What i don't understand is this part:

"*When setting up a forward proxy, make sure you create and enable a website for the proxy*. You might want to disable logging on the proxy site or configure the site to record its access log in a separate file from your other sites’ access logs. The site does not need to be on port 80 but setting up web clients is easier if its browsers use port 80 by default."


Create and enable a website for the proxy??? I don't understand, why do i need a website for web caching? Shouldn't the settings in the web browser direct the http requests to the mac server and it does the rest, what has a website got to do with it and what type of website?How?

Please help, thank you in advance


----------

